
Strength in Numbers: Double Your Donation with Mozilla’s Match - jerheinze
https://blog.torproject.org/strength-numbers-double-your-donation-mozillas-match
======
mrweasel
It's always a little weird when a project that takes contributions use that
money to contribute to other projects. People who contribute to Mozilla
financially, would most likely assume that their money is spent on Mozilla
projects, and primarily Firefox.

~~~
vinay427
Exactly. I have previously made a small contribution to Mozilla and I'm
conflicted about making a matched donation to Tor. It almost feels counter-
productive.

------
robocat
Now we need to find someone who will match every dollar that Mozilla donates,
and kickstart the positive feedback loop with $1.

